# Breeder in VA/MD/PA/NJ for good family dog



## lakeswim (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi everyone - I've been reading through these forums and trying to get a sense of working vs show lines and German vs American dogs, but I'm really just trying to find a good family dog that is comfortable around young children (under age 5), and is in good health with a nice temperament. I found these two breeders in Virginia:

Blue Ridge Lane
Shiraz

Does anyone have experience with them? Both charge around $3500, so should I expect genetic testing, etc for that price? I did email Blue Ridge with some questions, and they responded two weeks later with a boilerplate email about the reservation process. This was a little bit worrisome to me as a first-time GSD owner.

I would be willing to travel and/or pay more for the right dog with the right temperament. Any recommendations/guidance from this group would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should absolutely expect DM testing, OFA or SV xrays, and titled dogs. And I would expect the breeder to talk to you in person.


----------



## lakeswim (Jul 2, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> You should absolutely expect DM testing, OFA or SV xrays, and titled dogs. And I would expect the breeder to talk to you in person.


Thank you. This is helpful. I saw Blackthorn recommended on this site a lot, and we'll only be living a few minutes from there, so I got onto her Facebook site and wow, what a difference. Christine is really thorough and informative. Does anyone know if her dogs would suit a family with young children?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

lakeswim said:


> just trying to find a good family dog that is comfortable around young children *(under age 5*),


Hi lakeswim and Welcome!

Your children are very young and they call GSD's "Land Sharks" for a reason.

My grandchildren were 7 & 8 when they got their dog and spent almost 3 months up on the back of their couch to get away from those razor sharp little biting teeth that they are known for. Many tears, band-aides (and blood!), and torn clothing! The kids were definite "targets" for the pup even though they were old enough to learn to stick a toy in his mouth! They got thru it and and he's a great dog now, but....... they were able to "get away" from the pup and I don't think 5 year olds and younger would be able to.

A LOT of GSD's wined up in shelters because of this, as the owners didn't really know about the "Land Shark" phase and saw it as aggression when it is natural for the breed. There are MANY threads on here about this very subject.

Please do more research before you commit to a GSD with such young children, these are not Labs or Golden's. 

Best of luck!


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Have you owned dogs before? Do you have the time to commit to a puppy with young children? Rescues don't adopt puppies to families with very young children for a reason. An active, driven GSD puppy is like a 2 year old child with ADHD on crack. We currently have a 14 week old pup and are going through biting and will for awhile. My children are 12 and 14. When Wrigley gets going and biting arms, ankles, at faces and clothing they yell for me to help or climb over the gate on the stairs. I've given them arm guards/sleeves I wore with students who were injurious and bit me. I have 3 shirts with rips from him jumping up and snagging them that are ruined. My arms are scratched up and have bled from bites (he's actually doing less), from a flat out bite to jumping for a toy and getting my arm or hand by accident. Wrigley likes ankles and shoelaces to bite. I can't count the number of times he has shot out from under a table or dropped a toy and attacked while I was walking by and I almost wiped out trying not to fall or step on him. He's also got 2 big dog sister to bite and one of which slams him with a neck pin when he bites her leg too hard. It's all a game to him and lives in the moment. He's a WL pup from SAR mom and IPO dad. He's also the "most mellow" in simple speak from the litter as my son (12) wanted to be active in training and we did not want a competition level puppy.

This is puppy reality and I fully understood this as well as my children. I would strongly caution you to think about adding a puppy until your youngest is at least 5 years. There are many 2+ year old dogs that require 80% less work who don't bite your face, leak on the floor, eat your couch, choke on kid toys, and can be left unsupervised while you tend to your children. Adult dogs are also capable of walking next to strollers and giving you a relaxing walk.

I also suggest you begin training your children to act properly with dogs no matter your decision going forward. Most accidents are dogs telling kids to back off and the kid not understanding or a child falling on/grabbing a dog and the dog reacting out of fear.

If all of this sounds like something you, your partner, and children can handle then go for it. If not, keep your sanity, look at older dogs, visit with friends' dogs or wait till you (and as the primary child caretaker I MEAN YOU) are ready and have the energy to manage a dog for success. If you are the one who doesn't do the majority of the childcare or works outside the home, then please make sure your partner wants and is able to care for the dog.


----------



## lakeswim (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks for these insights. I asked these exact questions to the breeder who claimed to specialize in family dogs - all her GSDs are pictured with her own very young children. I asked 1) I would really prefer an adult dog, do you have any available, and 2) Can you help me understand if your dogs specifically are better around young children, since that's my priority? I didn't receive a response (just information about reserving a puppy), so I came here to see if anyone had any insights in these or other breeders. I would of course be open to an adult dog, but I'm nervous about getting a rescue with an unclear history. 

I'm not interested in labs or Goldens. I would much rather have an adult GSD if that's even an option!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

lakeswim said:


> Thanks for these insights. I asked these exact questions to the breeder who claimed to specialize in family dogs - all her GSDs are pictured with her own very young children. I asked 1) I would really prefer an adult dog, do you have any available, and 2) Can you help me understand if your dogs specifically are better around young children, since that's my priority? I didn't receive a response (just information about reserving a puppy), so I came here to see if anyone had any insights in these or other breeders. I would of course be open to an adult dog, but I'm nervous about getting a rescue with an unclear history.
> 
> I'm not interested in labs or Goldens. I would much rather have an adult GSD if that's even an option!


i wouldn’t rule out a rescue completely.. “rescue” is a blanket term for a variety of situations/circumstances. as i believe someone mentioned, most will reject you flat out if you have children under a certain age, and you’re right, many don’t have history on the dogs.. that said, all of my rescues _did_ come with some history.. for Tilden, that included that he’d been raised with toddlers, whom he remained gentle with throughout his life.

all of that said... you might look into Fidelco, a guide dog school on the east coast. their gsd tend to be a bit milder overall for the breed and raised using certain training and protocols. Guiding Eyes & The Seeing Eye are also out that way and use shepherds, but far fewer than Fidelco. 18-24 months is the average age for “career changed” dogs, occasionally there are young guides that may retire early as well.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

lakeswim said:


> I'm not interested in labs or Goldens.


Sorry, I should have clarified my statement.

I was comparing the "soft" mouth of a lab or golden who retrieves birds......picks them up, and holds them gently while carrying them back to the hunter, to a GSD whose purpose was to herd sheep and *nip/bite* at their feet to get them to move in a certain direction. 😉 

I got my female when she was 10 months old and she had never been around children.
It was love at first site when she met our grandchildren! She literally screams when she hears their voices coming to the door!
BUT
We cannot leave her loose outside with them without constant supervision because she will nip at them if they run!


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok.

Cross Keys K9.
Williamstown, NJ.

Czech / West German lines.

You want a good, family dog with effort from you? These folks are your breeders.
You want bad ass, wake up, put the seatbelts on, now? These folks are your breeders.

Understand. Your GSD being a good family dog is critically dependent upon your efforts. 
(Psst. Critically).

Personally, I prefer DNA before ABC, but that’s me. Others have far differing opinions and they’re not wrong.

I wish you the best of luck on your search.


----------



## lakeswim (Jul 2, 2020)

Thank you all for the helpful replies. I will look into Fidelco and the local shepherd rescue - I'm not at all opposed to an older dog, especially with young kids around.

I also appreciate the insight from seasoned GSD owners about their thoughts on how the breed would do with young children. I'm not imminently trying to adopt right now - honestly just trying to learn as much as I can about the breed and reputable breeders. 

And yes, I understand that both kids and dogs (especially puppies) are time-consuming. I work part-time from home, the kids are in preschool, and my husband travels frequently for work. I would not get a GSD unless I had ample time to dedicate to training and exercising it; this is critical, absolutely. 

Again, thank you for all the advice.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Would you be interested in an older pup - say 19 month olds old??? I know of an imported male with certified orthopedics...he has a ton of training, could be a beginner or club dog or an awesome AKC ob dog - but is and wants to be an absolute smooze of a house dog....not sure I can mention this on a thread????? I will send you a PM as well with more info....

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are many people who have raised puppies alongside toddlers. Several friends have large working line males raised with young children. If you are prepared to raise a puppy and set boundaries for both the dog and the children it's a non-issue. Children aren't allowed to ride the Dog. Dog is not allowed to herd the Children. If you have a good breeder who provided a dog with a solid temperament, it's a non-issue. There is example after example of this. 

So what exactly are you looking for? Working line? Show line? ASL vs WGSL? Medium energy/drive? Activity level?


----------



## lakeswim (Jul 2, 2020)

I am back, having done quite a bit of research. To answer Jax08's questions:


Working line, but temperament is most important
Medium energy/drive with an off switch - ie happy to chill at home with the family but also wants to go on runs, hikes, and other outdoor activities

I have inquired with Blackthorn in VA and CrossKeys K9 in Williamstown. I also looked into Haus Morrison in MD, but I was a little intimidated by their website.

I ruled out Blue Ridge Lane GSD based on everything I've heard on this site about avoiding breeders with vague qualifications and health records, even though they emphasize dogs with good temperament. I'm realizing now that a good breeder will try to match you with a dog that fits your lifestyle. 

I would actually prefer a dog > 1 year, so if anyone has any leads in that respect, please let me know. I'm staying away from rescues a little bit, because I do want a dog with a known history. 

Any leads/advice appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The male I mentioned was placed in a great situation (as we discussed in PMs)....

I believe that Claudia McNaulty has a 10 month old female available - von Bar Berg.....in New England....

Lee


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I think Ashley at Eisenraben has an older pup avail.


----------



## lakeswim (Jul 2, 2020)

Thank you to those who posted. I looked into both, but Eisenraben doesn't ship their dogs, and I can't get up that far north. New Hampshire is also a little far for me to drive.

I have emailed several breeders in the last 3-4 weeks, and none have responded to me. I guess things are really busy right now with Covid (I'm sure a demand for dogs has gone up). Or maybe breeders are reluctant to give a puppy to someone with young children?

Honestly I would even be happy with an adult or senior dog, but the rescues are so stringent on their requirements. Price is really not an issue for me - I would pay $3K (or more) for a dog that is right for our family. 

This is a tougher endeavor than I envisioned...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The issue with contacting breeders right now is that EVERYONE wants a Coronavirus Puppy and they are overwhelmed with requests. If you are serious, and willing to wait for the right puppy, then contact them again.


----------



## lakeswim (Jul 2, 2020)

Makes sense. Sad to say, I'm sure there will be a glut of older puppies and young adult dogs in a year or so. I'm not in any rush - just wanted to at least get my name on a waiting list for 2021.

There are definitely some breeders out there who have puppies now, but I've decided to wait for a good breeder who can help me find the best match.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Breeders rarely keep dogs back unless they are seeing what the potential is. You could get lucky and one of those turns out to be more of a pet than working prospect. Or a dog could be returned for reasons that aren't their fault. So contact the breeders and let them know what you are looking for and you are willing to wait but to please keep you in mind. You may not have heard back from them because you are looking for a young dog instead of a puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You might have better luck asking on








German Shepherd Dog Resource Center | Facebook







www.facebook.com





There are many breeders on this page. It would give you a broader search in your area. It's not the page it used to be thanks to PETA and the new facebook rules but the people are still there if you post.


----------



## lakeswim (Jul 2, 2020)

I primarily inquired about puppies, but mentioned I was open to older puppies and/or adult dogs. I know the good breeders try to match you with what you're looking for, but with so much interest in puppies right now, I wonder if that's really feasible? Or it could be a very long wait. I can understand how a breeder wouldn't want to hold a puppy back - I more meant if they had an adult dog available for some reason.

I will check out the FB group. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's feasible. Llike I said, they are weeding out people that are impulse buying. If you are willing to wait for the right litter from the right breeder then they will put you on a list.  If you are impulse buying, then you'll keep moving on until you finally end up at a puppy mill. And I dont' get the impression from your posts that is relevant to you.  So yes, keep reaching out.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

Damicodric said:


> Ok.
> 
> Cross Keys K9.
> Williamstown, NJ.
> ...


I second Crosskeys K9.

I have one of their solid black pups now. He is almost 9 months. He is a lot of dog with awesome DNA, but an awesome worker if you are willing to put the work in. He is turning into a great family dog and responding great to training. 
He is doing very well in public. Although leash reactive to other dogs if I am not on top of him and stop him from amping up....but this appears to be age related as it's getting better by the week.

He has very high toy drive, so very easy to do a few 5 minute play/train sessions a day. 

But for sure he needs a lot of structure in the house and out on walks to help him learn and grow into a great dog. 
He wakes up and he's on wide open throttle most of the day. 

Good luck in your search


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

We wanted a German Shepherd when our children were very young. It took years for me to find a breeder with the right dogs and to feel like I had the time to train and socialize a dog. By then they were school age and it became much easier. When we finally decided to buy, we still had to wait 6 months.


----------

